# My 'approaching women' thread has been moved...



## sean89 (Mar 1, 2013)

Where to? Or is that another way of saying it has been deleted?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Possibly MA or adult lounge.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Milky said:


> Possibly MA or adult lounge.


Seems poor Resten isn't allowed into the cool clubs


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Yep, its been moved to the MA.


----------



## sean89 (Mar 1, 2013)

It's a pretty discourteous thing to do seen as though I can't read it anymore.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

blondOsonic said:


> It's a pretty discourteous thing to do seen as though I can't read it anymore.


well thank the ones who posted about following women down alleys etc mate.

It could have been deleted but someone decided to move it.

Anyway thread closed, you now what happened now.


----------

